# Horses injured in Milton Keynes Crash



## Dusty85 (7 July 2013)

Just heard on the news that 2 horses have been 'injured' in the centre of MK on the A5, after the car that was towing the trailer crashed. 
Not sure how bad it was or what happened to the horses but i hope all is well and thoughts go to those involved. I tow mine and its my worst nightmare.


----------



## _jac_ (7 July 2013)

I saw it  horses were further down the carriageway, both standing but one was bleeding heavily 

My thoughts go out to those poor people and horses and I hope no one was badly injured


----------



## _GG_ (7 July 2013)

Oh god, how worrying.

Hope all will be ok and recover quickly.


----------



## D66 (8 July 2013)

Any news yet? Would like to know if everyone is OK.


----------



## hairycob (8 July 2013)

Any news yet? A work colleague saw & she has just been over to ask if I had heard how they are.


----------



## Hutch02 (8 July 2013)

Hi all

Horses and people were from the livery yard close to where I keep my horse. All occupants of the car were taken to hospital and thankfully ok. The horses were picked up by a horsebox and taken straight to the vets. They were treated and kept in for observation. The paramedics saved the life of the one that was bleeding badly. God only knows how the horses got out of there! Rumour has it the trailer clipped the curb! They were on their way to Canter for a Cure at MK Event Centre, what a devastating end to what should have been a fun and happy day!!!


----------



## hairycob (8 July 2013)

Thanks for the update. I hope everyone makes a full recovery. Colleague was really worried about the bleeding horse.


----------



## MyBoyChe (8 July 2013)

Yes, thanks for the update.  Hadnt heard about this until I saw it on here.  Local to me and wondered if it was someone who had been to MK Event, there were a lot of boxes and trailers around yesterday.  I take it you mean a human paramedic saved the horse, what a star!


----------



## _jac_ (8 July 2013)

Thank you for the update x


----------



## Copperpot (8 July 2013)

The horse is having an operation today for internal bleeding to the head. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## _GG_ (8 July 2013)

Oh blimey. Fingers and everything crossed for him.

Thanks for the updates. Amazing to get bleeding stopped on site.


----------



## Copperpot (8 July 2013)

When I hear how he gets on I will let you know.


----------



## _jac_ (8 July 2013)

Everything crossed for him.  I felt so helpless seeing it and being unable to be of any help.


----------



## lisag8 (9 July 2013)

Hi All, 
I am a very close friend to the people that were involved in this accident, and as much as i know they appriciate and are grateful for all of your very kind words. 
There has been a large amount of incorrect information given regarding the accident, including on this thread, so they would appriciate for people to only update with information that they are sure to be correct. 
Many thanks


----------



## maree t (9 July 2013)

People are just concerned and asking for news of how people and horses are . i dont care how it happened unless there is something to be learnt from it but would like to know that everybody is ok. travelling our precious horses is very scary at the best of time. I am wishing them all well


----------

